# Broken Thermacell?



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

What the hell is worng with this thing? I can hear the fuel going, and I can see a spark when I hit the igniter, but it wont light/stay lit. Anyone else having thermacell problems? I am hoping there is a common problem / easy fix out here in cyber land.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I did and i smacked it agains the ground a few times and it seems to have cleared up. I figure dirt got in and clogged it up


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I usually turn it on for about 5 seconds, then turn it off and light it, then turn it back on real quick and it will stay lit.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

WAIT! They fix them free if you send them in. Mine was doing the same as yours, the first thing you do is turn it on and let run for 2 minutes and try to clean the jets. If after that does not work they send you a form and no matter the age fix or replace. Just mailed it off yesterday!

Josh Schawbel [email protected] 







Sep 10 (3 days ago)


























to *schawbel*, me 








Frank,

Thank you for your email.

I am sorry to hear that you have come across a malfunctioning Thermacell appliance. We certainly stand behind our products and I am happy to repair or replace any malfunctioning unit. 

Please take a look at the Return form attached to this e-mail which contains a test you can run first. Many times if you let the gas flow in the appliance for two minutes before igniting this will ‘clean out’ the unit and fix the problem. 

If the unit is still not working correctly please send it to the address below with a copy of this e-mail. Do not include any cartridges or repellent mats. Be sure to include your return address. 

Please also print out and complete the Return form attached to this e-mail. 

I apologize for the inconvenience Frank and I look forward to getting you a working Thermacell. 



Best Regards,

Josh Schawbel
The Schawbel Corporation
26 Crosby Drive
Bedford, MA 01730
e-mail: [email protected]
tel. 781-541-6900
fax. 781-541-6007


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Frank - You better hope Thermacell is not made by Primos


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

No the box says it is made by the company I listed, they answered in 1 day and when I wrote saying it was on the way they even replied to that. For what their pads and butane cost they could be selling the devices at cost. However I refill my butane and have a product that works on the pads too.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

And the prize goes to FrankwT for the response most likely to solve my problem. Thank you sir, I emailed him and we will see what happens. I already tried the turn on and run it for a few minutes trick and no dice.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

It was my pleasure Sir, just trying to be helpful...good luck! I did go out and buy another for the new features. with all this rain I may need 3!


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

What's the secret for the pads? I'm getting ready to do the mod to refill the butane but don't know the pad one.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I am using Sawyers now but you can also use some dog flea sprays and maybe the dip, do a search of what is on the thermacell pad and then search for that ingredient. the sawyers seems to be working well was doing my field testing when the unit broke down.

Have tried the Hy-Yield insecticide too has the same ingredient but was a little worried about the fumes.


----------



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

I have had the butane loose pressure with over half the liquid left. May want to check that defore sending it in..


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Them chiggers might be messing with it & you :thumbup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

FrankwT said:


> I am using Sawyers now but you can also use some dog flea sprays and maybe the dip, do a search of what is on the thermacell pad and then search for that ingredient. the sawyers seems to be working well was doing my field testing when the unit broke down.
> 
> Have tried the Hy-Yield insecticide too has the same ingredient but was a little worried about the fumes.


Careful there Frank. Wouldn't want to render yourself sterile


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I got my thermacell back, repaired and working...no charge!


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I still havent heard from them.....


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

did you fill the form out and send it in?

send me your email and I will forward you the return doc and letter


----------

